# kw to PS



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

As the title! Does anyone know how to convert engine power outputs expressed in kw to PS (or BHP)?

Roger


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

There is an online Calculator in the following link

http://www.unitconversion.org/power/kilowatts-to-horsepowers-conversion.html

(a quick reversal looks like you multiply by 1.34102209)


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

PS is a German type of power output, it's about 10% more than BHP,
I can't remember what it stands for but Ford use it to make it sound that your engine is more powerful than it is,

I'll remember more when I am sober tomorrow

Loddy


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Loddy,

thanks for the reply. PS actually stands for 'Pferdstarke', literally 'horse-power'.

Roger


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

For any unit conversions, I use a free piece of software called Das Unit Converter which can be found at http://www.das-uc.110mb.com/

When you start it, you will be presented with hundreds of units to choose from! I seem to remember that I found it after a tip from a fellow member here on MHF.

Colin


----------

